
Visual Studio 2017 Version 15.3 Released - benaadams
https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/visualstudio/2017/08/14/visual-studio-2017-version-15-3-released/
======
runevault
The fact you can intermingle .net core and .net framework libs and VS will
handle the interchange for you now seems like a really nice addition. I
haven't had much chance to play with Core but knowing they've simplified
things has me anxious to give it a try.

~~~
Todd
It does make it much easier to get going. Most of the packages you expect to
be able to use are there. This only becomes an issue if you want to run cross
platform. Once nice thing they added recently is that they issue warnings if
some of those packages depend on Framework, which helps.

~~~
runevault
Right, would make actual cross platform harder, but potentially transitioning
a .NET Framework app to Core would be easier as you could do it in phases with
less dev effort. Something my work should probably look at at some point since
we're currently a Framework shop (still using 4.5.2 I believe).

------
TensorMetric
And still no proper F# support
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15007166](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15007166)

And another buggy release
[https://twitter.com/ReedCopsey/status/897125930195234817](https://twitter.com/ReedCopsey/status/897125930195234817)

Just like before
[https://twitter.com/rickasaurus/status/897195947830243328](https://twitter.com/rickasaurus/status/897195947830243328)

